# Ariens Deluxe 28 dumb mistake help



## daytonhouse (Jan 3, 2014)

I used my snow blower once and have not had to use it for a couple of years until today. does not start. Stupid me never drained out the old gas and did not put in a stabilizer. Any suggestions on any measures I can take. Thanks.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Drain out the gas, clean the carb, new spark plug.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

What Rattlergunz said and you probably want to clean the gas tank as well. Check your oil. 
99.9% sure it's just a blocked carb. This new gasoline has been regulated to the point it only keeps about a month before turning to garbage. I use Seafom™ and stabilizer in all my outdoor equipment year round. I don't drain the fuel out of my equipment but I start everything every month or so and it seems to work for me. 
Let us know what happens.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have always done the same as micah68k.i use seafoam religiously an have had good luck.now the beginning of the summer I bought a new mower an the dealer convinced me into buying star bright or tron or whatever its called.he tried telling me everyone thinks its the cats meow sn better than seafoam.i tried it in one of my honda pit bikes an within a month or so I started having problems.i could been just a coincidence but I beleive it was that crap that gave the carb problems.i wont be buying anything other than seafoam or stabil from now on.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

seafoam only for me in all my power stuff. nothing else is good enough


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

I would do a quick carb clean. drain all gas out of tank and carb first. there should be a drain on your carb bowl. when you get all gas out raise it up on the front bucket. pull bowl off and take some carb cleaner to the end side of carb and use some air. put it back together and try it and see if it will run. put some carb cleaner and gas in tank.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Drain out the old stuff, try some fresh and if you can't get it going you'll need to pull the carb and clean it and rinse the tank out if it still has that stale smell in there. If you don't have one already install a fuel filter and if you do have one, change it.
You might be able to get it gong with a little starting fluid.

Seafoam is a nice multi use product but if it's something you can put in the gas or put in the oil it's likely it doesn't do either job as well as something made specifically to handle oxygenated fuel. If you read the Seafoam can it claims to do a lot of stuff.
I use Stabil Marine and it works great in the summer and winter stuff. I'll use seafoam to clean out something buy sucking it through the intake or flushing a gas tank but not for treating gas for storage, that's just my 2 cents.

Works for me.


----------



## daytonhouse (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks to everyone. It really helped this caveman.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What did you end up needing to do to get it back on it's feet ??


----------

